# moulting issue



## Summers (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all,

My mantis is now jus done its 5th moult but the old skin of the head has got caught on her. Half of the old skin is still attached a little. Do i jus leave her to it? I can see that she keeps trying to get it off, should i try and help somehow :?

thanks for the help


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2006)

Try to get it a little moist and pull it off gently with some tweezers. Depending on where it is attached and how far she molted will determine how she comes out.


----------



## Summers (Dec 8, 2006)

she is moving about quite a bit and i dont wanna get her out incase she runs off! it must be annoying her tho coz she keeps trying to get at it. she can reach it jus about i think. I have just misted the enclosue to raise the humidity up to about 80-90, i also misted her a little to, i hope she can get it off on her own :?


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2006)

Just grab it with some tweezers and try to gently pull it off. You did the right thing in regards to the humidity. Where is it attached to her?


----------



## Summers (Dec 8, 2006)

> Just grab it with some tweezers and try to gently pull it off. You did the right thing in regards to the humidity. Where is it attached to her?


it is still attached at the top of the head and down her left eye. The antenna are still poking through the old skin, it is not hanging off that much. she is moving about alot so i am afriad that if i do try and pull it off i will damage her head and even pull off her antenna. She is still fairly small (no longer than about 6cm) so its really fiddly to try and get it, especially with her moving so much! :?


----------

